
Genesis P-Orridge has died - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51893184
======
cmrdporcupine
A more complicated profile here:
[https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/dec/10/genesis-p-
orri...](https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/dec/10/genesis-p-orridge-
throbbing-gristle)

H/er artistic and personal partner of many years, Cosey Fanny Tutti, has
accused h/er of physical and mental abuse over many years.

FWIW, I have always enjoyed her and Chris Carter's work, but I have to admit
never really getting into the Psychic TV output despite owning many records.

------
latchkey
A long time ago a friend of mine gave me a TG cd. He told me that at the far
end of the night when you want people to leave your house party, put this on
full volume. He was right.

~~~
throwaway777555
Thee cool friends are thee ones that would stick around, browse your occult
book collection, and talk about works ov ToPY members

~~~
tialaramex
Yup. In my youth plenty of parties went from forty people to just half a dozen
of us listening to something... Unconventional like Discopathology or BANG! An
open letter.

Some of it's definitely actually good. "Discipline" is good for example. Some
of it is important ("All largely propaganda" makes a good point) and lots of
it is just annoying and will make people leave. Some of the same friends
actually hosted a few live music events at the turn of the century and "Did
people leave in disgust?" was a measured criterion of success.

------
schmudde
I grew up with Throbbing Gristle. Genesis has a complicated legacy of control
and manipulation that was part of their music and art. They lived their work,
which is part of what made it so compelling. Industrial music for industrial
people - more prophetic than insane.

~~~
bsenftner
I grew up listening to them and the Industrial music, art noise, intellectual
punk sounds of the 80's. I met Genesis at a dinner party, but he was not
really there there, being on some multi-day trip and just sat zoned in the
corner. So, no, I did not meet him beyond his eyes glancing my way when my
name was stated. Ah, those were the daze...

------
BelleOfTheBall
S/he made an immense contribution to music and though I never really fancied
industrial stuff, I certainly appreciate a lot of Psychic TV's output for its
creativity and diversity. My partner put me onto it and he's bawling his eyes
out right now, listening to 'The Orchids'. I highly recommend people watch the
(always) excellent Nardwuar interview Genesis [0] to hear some of the crazy
stories from h/er life.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4suhp5QNpE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4suhp5QNpE)

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
A far better profile in New York Magazine:
[https://nymag.com/arts/art/profiles/58864/](https://nymag.com/arts/art/profiles/58864/)

------
telesilla
A good time to re-watch Decoder, 1974.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decoder_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decoder_\(film\))

~~~
bsenftner
Oh man, I was at the Einstürzende Neubauten show in Los Angeles that got them
banned from ever performing in California again. Their show's climax was
cutting cables allowing two 20 foot steel girders to swing down and crash into
each other like a gong. The sonic wave knocked the audience off our feet,
everyone had bleeding ears and could not hear for the next several hours. The
building, The Palladium in Hollywood, had plaster falling and it was said to
be damaged by their show. That was an event.

~~~
narrator
This reminds me of being at a Survival Research Lab show and having to run
from tear gas or whatever horrible noxious smell all the pyrotechnics were
putting out. That was under the 80 freeway in a parking lot in SOMA during the
dot com boom. Does wild stuff like that even happen anymore?

~~~
NelsonMinar
ever heard of this rave in the desert called Burning Man?

~~~
narrator
Yeah. I was there in 1997 and 2007. I guess I must suffer from old school
disease, because it just doesn't have that sense of danger that 90s fringe
culture had. Lots of people sitting around in lawn chairs in front of their
RVs drinking beer in 2007.

------
jghn
Sad, although it reminded me of a quirky usenet meme in the early 90s that Gen
had died via having a Pepsi machine falling on them. I miss
rec.music.industrial

------
mobsrunningriot
from

[https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/dec/10/genesis-p-
orri...](https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/dec/10/genesis-p-orridge-
throbbing-gristle)

> P-Orridge’s genius didn’t lie in her artistic skills, but rather in her
> ability to manipulate others

It's true. His now her talent in any musical configuration was always adding a
non-musical element. I would liken him now her to a hype man, like Flava Flav,
but one that has traveled through and beyond a permanently state of drug
induced psychosis to land on some distant shore, mysterious, disturbing,
pointless, raw, Dionysian in the Paglian sense (not necessarily in the sense
of N).

I love GP because sheitwhat proves that the absolutely psychologically
depraved can find a place in this world, can be of value, too. It's an
important and reassuring lesson.

------
runnr_az
Whoa. One of the true weird experiences of my life way see GPO play a little,
super rough punk bar in Tempe, AZ about... geez... maybe 9 years ago. S/he
played topless.

------
cageface
I was lucky enough to very briefly meet Genesis outside the venue that Psychic
TV was playing in Salt Lake City on their Infinite Beat tour. A real
inspiration and a genuine trailblazer. It wouldn't be an exaggeration to say
that music changed my life.

------
krebs_liebhaber
S/he truly toed the line between genius and insanity. A monumental loss.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEjl6V6wC28](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEjl6V6wC28)

------
s_Hogg
Vale Genesis P-Orridge. I first became acquainted with their work watching the
excellent electronic music documentary _Modulations: Cinema for the Ear_

~~~
Anthony-G
I hadn't heard of that documentary so thanks for mentioning it. Based on the
artist listing for the soundtrack, it looks like it'd be worth watching.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulations%3A_Cinema_for_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulations%3A_Cinema_for_the_Ear)

------
senderista
For a great retrospective of the British industrial/neofolk scene, check out
the book _England’s Hidden Reverse_. I’m more of a neofolk than an industrial
fan myself, but there would be no David Tibet without Genesis P-Orridge.

------
licebmi__at__
Found about Psychic TV aimlessly downloading stuff from people on soulseek,
took me through a deep rabbit hole. Truly weird person, certainly inspired me
and and bunch of other people. RIP.

~~~
senderista
Awww Soulseek. I discovered so much great music there...

------
gryzzly
Rest in piece free spirit <3

------
innot
Genesis has finally joined the best people of this world. Rest in bliss.

------
mistrial9
powerful poisons, unlovely

